# Green Bottle w/ leaves



## rwood00ab (Jan 10, 2016)

This bottle is unique with it's small, leaf imprints on the front of the bottle. I do see information on the bottom; however, I have no idea what it means. As you can see, there is a crack at the top.  Any information would help a lot.  Thanks!


----------



## andy volkerts (Jan 10, 2016)

Looks like a bottle that you could buy at Pier One or Home Goods, from the decorator section, not much value I would suspect.........Andy


----------



## LisaH (Jan 11, 2016)

I'm inclined to agree with Andy here.

Where did you acquire it? Could you put up some better pictures of the neck and lip?


----------



## anj2006 (Jan 11, 2016)

Looks like something you could find at your local headshop!!! If you have a local headshop that is???


----------



## sunrunner (Jan 15, 2016)

looks like an Italian win . perhaps 1940s or 50s the chip on the lip looks what would commonly happen when some one would prey up the cork with ether a knife or an ice pike .


----------



## Harry Pristis (Jan 15, 2016)

anj2006 said:


> Looks like something you could find at your local headshop!!! If you have a local headshop that is???



Could be a shisha bottle.


----------

